# Fuel door won't open!?!?!?!



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a early 04 model and the last few times I have gone to put fuel in her, the fuel door "cliks" when I hit the button but won't open. I have had to ask a random person to pull up on the door while I hit the button. Is this a common problem, or is it just as simple as bending the mettal clip on the inside.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

This is the first I heard of


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

LordAnarchy said:


> I have a early 04 model and the last few times I have gone to put fuel in her, the fuel door "cliks" when I hit the button but won't open. I have had to ask a random person to pull up on the door while I hit the button. Is this a common problem, or is it just as simple as bending the mettal clip on the inside.


Happened to me the other day on my 06. I pressed the button a few more times and it seemed to fix itself...

Also had intermittent issues with trunk not opening and door locks not opening with the fob... I think someone mentioned that it could be the BCM causing these issues. Haven't had a chance to look into it yet.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

hsv said:


> Happened to me the other day on my 06. I pressed the button a few more times and it seemed to fix itself...
> 
> Also had intermittent issues with trunk not opening and door locks not opening with the fob... I think someone mentioned that it could be the BCM causing these issues. Haven't had a chance to look into it yet.


I did get it to open after some aggresive button pushing action from time to time. and I have experinced some stuff with my trunk as well. I can pop it with the remote or glove box button but if I don't pull up on it at the same time she relathces. Similer to what i think the fuel door is doing. I will read around for the BCM postes. Thought I saw some on other topic boards but I can't remember. There are so many posts that I have read since I've joined this forum it's making my head hurt from info overload


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The actuator may be binding or weak. The actuator is located behind the right rear passenger side panel, just above and to the rear of the speaker.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

GM4life said:


> The actuator may be binding or weak. The actuator is located behind the right rear passenger side panel, just above and to the rear of the speaker.


Good to know. I found a diagram on another post of how to get to that area. I used to do upolstery so interior stuff is no prob. Are these actuators expensive? I could not find one on e-bay or amazon and most part dealers don't carry parts for these cars. Is it dealer only? 

Thanks for all your input. It has really helped.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

LordAnarchy said:


> I have a early 04 model and the last few times I have gone to put fuel in her, the fuel door "cliks" when I hit the button but won't open. I have had to ask a random person to pull up on the door while I hit the button. Is this a common problem, or is it just as simple as bending the mettal clip on the inside.




Next time you try to open your fuel door and it fails to pop open. Firmly press down on the door to insure it is securely closed and then press the open button again. This same issue happen to my car once.

Also, it is a good idea to lube the fuel door hinge once in a while


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Next time you try to open your fuel door and it fails to pop open. Firmly press down on the door to insure it is securely closed and then press the open button again. This same issue happen to my car once.
> 
> Also, it is a good idea to lube the fuel door hinge once in a while


Lube is always good! I try the things you mentioned before looking deeper into replacing the actuator. Throwing parts at things is a expensive lesson.:cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

LordAnarchy said:


> I have a early 04 model and the last few times I have gone to put fuel in her, the fuel door "cliks" when I hit the button but won't open. I have had to ask a random person to pull up on the door while I hit the button. Is this a common problem, or is it just as simple as bending the mettal clip on the inside.


Seems the actuator is working, but a spring that pop the door open a bit, isn't.
I just went out and looked at mine.
There is a flat spring on the door that that lock hooks to.
It may be bent or broken. Maybe a little adjusting is all you need.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Never noticed that spring. Small correction *AlaGreyGoat* the actuator hooks to the plastic under the spring. The spring holds tention above the latch. 

I agree with *AlaGreyGoat* check the spring.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, GM,
I was out in the dark with a POS light, looking at it!

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Thanks, GM,
> I was out in the dark with a POS light, looking at it!
> 
> Larry


At least you looked at it, I was to lazy to and didn't look at it until you said something about it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Thanks, GM,
> I was out in the dark with a POS light, looking at it!
> 
> Larry


I never even noticed a spring. Thanks for the info.

Everytime I clean my car [ wax ] I always open the fuel door and wipe the entire inside area and the lip of the door. I sometimes even wax the area where the door sits when it is closed.


----------

